# Need Parts



## Luke_HB (Aug 3, 2008)

Hello everyone, first time logging onto this forum and I hope this is the end of my search. I have an O&W Cougar which I love and has served me well. The only problem is that the screws/pins which hold the face to the band broke and I lost a piece when it happened. The piece which was lost was the connection between band and face. It is the piece with the screws/pins go into. Can anyone help? :mellow:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

This is the 'end piece' to the bracelet.

You will probebly need to buy the complete bracelet I expect...

email the owner of this forum Roy, he is a official O+W agent for the UK

[email protected]


----------

